

Cyphr – Encrypted Messaging Simplified. By Golden Frog - yalooze
http://www.goldenfrog.com/cyphr

======
showsover
Scanning the page I saw no mention of the source code, so I presume it's a
closed source 'secure' application.

A pity, it seems like a good app.

